# Shark Attack



## reb

Last one on the stringer was still bleeding.....luckily I saw something moving in the water and retrieved it before another pass at stealing my catch! Eagle Point area holding trout.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Well, he left you half. Nice guy!


----------



## Fishing Logic

Donâ€™t think that one will make 15â€ min.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Fishing Logic said:


> Donâ€™t think that one will make 15â€ min.


Hey Logic, Don't be a Junior game warden it's against a site rules here! Lol


----------



## bmc4041

I wasnâ€™t sure about these at first but I wouldnâ€™t wade without it now on days I plan on keeping fish.

- great bag to throw my wade gear and boots in

- all my fish have always been alive when I get back to the boat. No upside down floaters.

- easier than stringing them.

- I know nothing is shark proof but at least I never have the stringer wrapped against my legs anymore. They arenâ€™t after me but might accidentally get my calf if I have a half dead trout next to it.


----------



## Chuck06R1

So, if a shark bites your 20" trout in half and the GW stops you, does he give a pass on the undersize fish? LOL


----------



## SaltwaterSlick

Last year I went to one of the donut floating nets, and it worked great and was MUCH faster than trying to mess with a stringer. Got one of these now and it's even better!

https://www.thewadingring.com

With these styles of net, you can draw the closing cord down and tie it off so that it leaves a hole in the middle big enough to just drop a trout or red into the net but it's closed up enough that it doesn't allow the free swimming fish already in it to get out... After several wades, no lost fish while about all my buddies have lost fish to sharks. One buddy lost his whole stringer to a BIG bull shark that spooked us all pretty good. Another buddy got one like shown in post 5 above and it worked too, but he was constantly fiddling with the velcro closure. He didn't like it and got one of the wade rings by the time we made our next trip... Also he didn't hang it on his shoulder either! he tied his conventional stringer to it... For dang sure don't want to have the sucker slung over your shoulder or back and have an aggressive shark checking it (and you) out!


----------



## WineyFishrman

SaltwaterSlick said:


> Last year I went to one of the donut floating nets, and it worked great and was MUCH faster than trying to mess with a stringer. Got one of these now and it's even better!
> 
> http://www.thewadingring.com
> 
> With these styles of net, you can draw the closing cord down and tie it off so that it leaves a hole in the middle big enough to just drop a trout or red into the net but it's closed up enough that it doesn't allow the free swimming fish already in it to get out... After several wades, no lost fish while about all my buddies have lost fish to sharks. One buddy lost his whole stringer to a BIG bull shark that spooked us all pretty good. Another buddy got one like shown in post 5 above and it worked too, but he was constantly fiddling with the velcro closure. He didn't like it and got one of the wade rings by the time we made our next trip... Also he didn't hang it on his shoulder either! he tied his conventional stringer to it... For dang sure don't want to have the sucker slung over your shoulder or back and have an aggressive shark checking it (and you) out!


Academy has one just like this,, half the price, ,,,

And I would have the trout mounted..... that would be a conversation piece for years to come!


----------



## jtburf

Chuck06R1 said:


> So, if a shark bites your 20" trout in half and the GW stops you, does he give a pass on the undersize fish? LOL


No, its an under sized fish period...

John


----------



## reb

I got 2 cafeteria style filets from the shark bite fish.... he got the skinny end.


----------



## Trailer Rig

bmc4041 said:


> I wasnâ€™t sure about these at first but I wouldnâ€™t wade without it now on days I plan on keeping fish.
> 
> - great bag to throw my wade gear and boots in
> 
> - all my fish have always been alive when I get back to the boat. No upside down floaters.
> 
> - easier than stringing them.
> 
> - I know nothing is shark proof but at least I never have the stringer wrapped against my legs anymore. They arenâ€™t after me but might accidentally get my calf if I have a half dead trout next to it.


Exactly, I love mine ( 2nd one, 1st one flew out of the boat ) I use it when wading, keeps the redfish from swimming between your legs, keeps fish alive, deters sharks ( so far ), keeps all my wading gear together, works great for taking fish from the boat to the cleaning table.


----------



## James Howell

Shark attack? looking at the bite radius on the back end of that trout, I would say you encountered a whopper of a shark. Maybe 18 inches, all 2 lbs of 'im. You're gonna need a bigger boat!


----------



## jeffreythegiraffe

I use the H20 Express donut float that you can buy from Academy. It isn't very expensive and I have never had any problem with sharks wade fishing in the surf. Also, I put a small cooler with drinks in the middle for long wades. My buddy uses the green bag when we take his boat out and that works great as well.


----------



## Csafisher

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Hey Logic, Don't be a Junior game warden it's against a site rules here! Lol


Pretty sure heâ€™s joking.... donâ€™t be a jr internet policeman


----------



## mkaiser9

bmc4041 said:


> I wasnâ€™t sure about these at first but I wouldnâ€™t wade without it now on days I plan on keeping fish.
> 
> - great bag to throw my wade gear and boots in
> 
> - all my fish have always been alive when I get back to the boat. No upside down floaters.
> 
> - easier than stringing them.
> 
> - I know nothing is shark proof but at least I never have the stringer wrapped against my legs anymore. They arenâ€™t after me but might accidentally get my calf if I have a half dead trout next to it.


What is this bag called? I use a donet, but curious about this bag. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr22dad

WineyFishrman said:


> Academy has one just like this,, half the price, ,,,
> 
> And I would have the trout mounted..... that would be a conversation piece for years to come!


Who makes the one at Academy? I cannot find? Thanks


----------



## bmc4041

mkaiser9 said:


> What is this bag called? I use a donet, but curious about this bag. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Foreverlast net bag.

Can get them online and seen them at most Academys.


----------



## Skuff Daddy

*Tax man*

The tax man always gets his cut!

*S.D.*


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Skuff Daddy said:


> The tax man always gets his cut!
> 
> *S
> 
> The Tax Man is a nice guy. He left you something for a little ceviche. He didn't leave you starving!*


----------



## Chuck06R1

Start about 1:30. Some languag


----------



## Skuff Daddy

*OH Yea*



DA REEL DADDY said:


> Skuff Daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tax man always gets his cut!
> 
> *S
> 
> The Tax Man is a nice guy. He left you something for a little ceviche. He didn't leave you starving!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> He sure did!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Skuff Daddy said:


> DA REEL DADDY said:
> 
> 
> 
> He sure did!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can eat me some ceviche!!
> 
> Looks like you guys had a great time!
Click to expand...


----------



## WineyFishrman

jr22dad said:


> Who makes the one at Academy? I cannot find? Thanks


Their brand,,, H2O.... works great

I use the bigger Foreverlast green bag shown on the thread to keep my wade gear together,,, it's got velcro at the top so is pain to open when wading.

The h20 has a drawstring,,,, I use as landing net as well,,,, easy in and out


----------



## Doppler

I saw Landers was working on something similar


----------



## Category6

Skuff Daddy said:


> DA REEL DADDY said:
> 
> 
> 
> He sure did!!
> 
> 
> 
> Different boat, smells fishy
Click to expand...


----------



## Skuff Daddy

*Been a while*

Good eye CAT 5

First one on the deck is always Ceviche

Only pic I had.......


----------



## cottonpicker

Lindy Bait Tamer is the original. They make several sizes but the 15 gallon is the size needed for keeping trout, redfish, flounder, etc. Several other companies have copied them. I’ve had great luck with this brand. Not so much with others.


----------



## c hook

*??*

are you guys for real, if a shark shows up, i'm not fighting him for my fish. he can have them and the spot as well, i'm getting out of the water. i want him to take the fish as a diversion, as i walk on water. i've had several of them brush my leg in shallow water over the years, i can walk on water, trust me. i'm kinda ok with a gator hanging 50 yards or so out and working down the shoreline with us, but sharks are a different story, i can't see them. the only time i go into the panic mode with gators is when they decide to go down, and i'm wondering if he's mistaking my bird legs for an egret, and where in the H$#% is he going to come up. :rotfl::biggrin::texasflag


----------



## Davidsel47

I use the bag when wading but a friend showed me a pic of what a shark did to his bag. Their gonna get it if they are hungry.


----------



## Sgrem

c hook said:


> are you guys for real, if a shark shows up, i'm not fighting him for my fish. he can have them and the spot as well, i'm getting out of the water. i want him to take the fish as a diversion, as i walk on water. i've had several of them brush my leg in shallow water over the years, i can walk on water, trust me. i'm kinda ok with a gator hanging 50 yards or so out and working down the shoreline with us, but sharks are a different story, i can't see them. the only time i go into the panic mode with gators is when they decide to go down, and i'm wondering if he's mistaking my bird legs for an egret, and where in the H$#% is he going to come up. :rotfl::biggrin::texasflag


I have donated a half dozen stringers or so. Am not worried at all about sharks.

The gators is all I am worried about...

See there we kinda balance it out.... lol


----------



## 348473

Or that rattler trying to make a b line for you when you're waist deep for a sunnin spot.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockfish2

sgrem said:


> I have donated a half dozen stringers or so. Am not worried at all about sharks.
> 
> The gators is all I am worried about...
> 
> See there we kinda balance it out.... lol


Totally agree. In my experience a shark in the bay is not planning on eating you, but heâ€™d certainly help himself to a fish on your stringer. To me, gators, especially the big ones, may well be looking at you as a potential meal. I always give them wide berth. And those guys who say gators donâ€™t hang out in salt water are flat out wrong!


----------



## c hook

*anahuac*



Rockfish2 said:


> Totally agree. In my experience a shark in the bay is not planning on eating you, but heâ€™d certainly help himself to a fish on your stringer. To me, gators, especially the big ones, may well be looking at you as a potential meal. I always give them wide berth. And those guys who say gators donâ€™t hang out in salt water are flat out wrong!


the anahuac wildlife refuge is loaded up, and they do roam the north shore often. I've fished with them nearby often over the years, they'll move down the shore with you at about 50 to 70 yards out, weird. Let's be thankful these aren't salt crocs. :help::cheers::texasflag

https://www.texasgatorfest.com/


----------



## amatt

sgrem said:


> I have donated a half dozen stringers or so. Am not worried at all about sharks.
> 
> The gators is all I am worried about...
> 
> See there we kinda balance it out.... lol


100% with you Sgrem.

If you surf 61st and Seawall (a fishing pier) like I do, you are hangin' around plenty of sharks, you just don't know it or don't care. It's the gators in the bay that keep me up at night. If a shark bites you, you take a nasty hit and he goes along with his business so you can go buy yourself a lotto ticket. If a gator comes a knockin', you're rolling with that sucker until you either develop gills or see the light.


----------



## HoustonKid

bmc4041 said:


> I wasnâ€™t sure about these at first but I wouldnâ€™t wade without it now on days I plan on keeping fish.
> 
> - great bag to throw my wade gear and boots in
> 
> - all my fish have always been alive when I get back to the boat. No upside down floaters.
> 
> - easier than stringing them.
> 
> - I know nothing is shark proof but at least I never have the stringer wrapped against my legs anymore. They arenâ€™t after me but might accidentally get my calf if I have a half dead trout next to it.


That seems like a horrible idea. Having it over your shoulder????? I have had a few stringers snatched and the biggest shark had to be 6 feet. If I had that bag over my should he would have killed me in his attempt to eat. Either by drowning me or cutting me to shreds attacking the bag.

Maybe I am missing something on the bag but no way in hell would I use an over the shoulder bag like that. I don't tie my stringer off to me either. I use a slick stringer slide into my belt. They can pull if free and I won't drown.

That 6 foot shark spun me around 180 degrees until the angle of the stringer let it slide out. Then the stringer disappeared and popped up about 20 feet away several seconds later. Had it been tied to me I would have been under the water no doubt. Never saw him coming and grabbed my stringer from behind.

I tired the do-net also. They just chew on the net and make a big hole and get your fish. I think the floating plastic laundry basket or storage tote with a lid with holes drilled in them and floating noodles is the bet idea. Need a lid obliviously to keep the fish from jumping out.


----------



## GSMAN

*Rope*

My bag has a tether rope attached to it. I am not going to use the shoulder strap in the water. You get some distance from yourself with the rope.



HoustonKid said:


> That seems like a horrible idea. Having it over your shoulder????? I have had a few stringers snatched and the biggest shark had to be 6 feet. If I had that bag over my should he would have killed me in his attempt to eat. Either by drowning me or cutting me to shreds attacking the bag.
> 
> Maybe I am missing something on the bag but no way in hell would I use an over the shoulder bag like that. I don't tie my stringer off to me either. I use a slick stringer slide into my belt. They can pull if free and I won't drown.
> 
> That 6 foot shark spun me around 180 degrees until the angle of the stringer let it slide out. Then the stringer disappeared and popped up about 20 feet away several seconds later. Had it been tied to me I would have been under the water no doubt. Never saw him coming and grabbed my stringer from behind.
> 
> I tired the do-net also. They just chew on the net and make a big hole and get your fish. I think the floating plastic laundry basket or storage tote with a lid with holes drilled in them and floating noodles is the bet idea. Need a lid obliviously to keep the fish from jumping out.


----------



## c hook

*social distancing*



GSMAN said:


> My bag has a tether rope attached to it. I am not going to use the shoulder strap in the water. You get some distance from yourself with the rope.


plain and simple, and it ain't fake. :rotfl: :texasflag


----------



## riopga

*Donut all the way*

I like the donut because you can use it as a float if you get in trouble. Ask me how I know...


----------



## HoustonKid

Now that makes sense but like the do-net, I imagine the man in the grey suit will chew on the net to get the fish.



GSMAN said:


> My bag has a tether rope attached to it. I am not going to use the shoulder strap in the water. You get some distance from yourself with the rope.


----------



## Jaker_cc

This is what Iâ€™m looking over my shoulder for when Iâ€™m fishing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook

*east gorda*



Jaker_cc said:


> This is what Iâ€™m looking over my shoulder for when Iâ€™m fishing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


for whatever reason the are common in east gorda. i've got a five foot skin that came from one in the middle of the bay there. birds working him, when i pulled up he wanted in the boat, my first rod whack was dead center of his head, he went into a barrel spin, than on ice in the cooler. i must have been young because i'd have no interest in the skin now. :texasflag


----------

